# new to haunting



## paja4 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I'm new to this haunting, I'm located in Brocton, MA and have always been intrigued by Halloween and hauntings. Now that I have two daughters that are a little bit older, I'd like to give this wonderful hobby a try. Thanks for having a dedicated sit for all of us to learn and showcase on.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, paja!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings an welcome Paja, you have found a really nice place. I always like to suggest that if you havent seen the monster list of projects to check it out.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Paja


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

hey


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## paja4 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the kind welcome and the projects link, Paul


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome, are the kids into it yet?


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi, and welcome!


----------



## FirstSpartan (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Hi, Halloween is getting closer and nice to meetcha!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. With little kids you are probably going cute, aren't you? I started cute, went scarey, and now I'm kind of looking into vintage. I like changing it up a bit.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here.


----------



## paja4 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind welcomes, I bought a cute little ghost for my daughters that's motion activated and flies back and forth on a 25 foot cord, as dumb as it is it's kind of neat. I'm not going to really do too much this year, but for next year you'll all see my creations.


----------

